# Houton snake day



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Anyone going to Houton on the 12th of oct for the snake day in In Holland? I would really like to go or atleast have some snakes picked up for me. I would pay. Any organised trips in the pipeline?
Cheers


----------



## Angi (Nov 12, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing myself, is anyone going?


----------



## Faith (May 17, 2007)

My other half should be going to snake day


----------



## RonW (Jul 18, 2008)

Yes, I'll be there, but then I live only 45 minutes from the venue


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

I am going. But cannot assist in any transporting..


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

I'll be there. : victory: 
Haven't missed a year since 1997 (or could have been 1996..?!)

:2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

Yes, I could do with some help getting snakes back to, can anyone help ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Not going this year  Went last year though, it's a good show for anyone not sure if it's worth the trip, it definitely is. If you go Harwich to Hook of Holland it's less than 90 minutes drive each way in the EU


----------



## salamandra (Aug 7, 2007)

*were*

were and when is this show.......................:2thumb:


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's in the first post :lol2: 12th October, Houten, Holland.


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

*Euretco Expo Center at Meidoornkade 243, Houten, Utrecht, 3992 DB, NL*


----------



## Gaboon (Jun 20, 2005)

Would drive myself but no license at the mo, grrr. Any organized trips anyone knows of/planing?


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

Gaboon said:


> Would drive myself but no license at the mo, grrr. Any organized trips anyone knows of/planing?


 lol i think bob clarks goin you could go to hamm coach to the show then try and get a lift of bob to there then the uk now that would be good


----------

